# Removing scorch marks on wicking shirts....



## Brianart (Sep 16, 2009)

I know that hydrogen peroxide can remove scorch marks from regular t's, but does anyone have any experiences w/ h.p. on wicking material? The shirts are light gray and the scorches are right next to the neck line....ANY help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance.....


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

what is the material content??


----------



## Brianart (Sep 16, 2009)

They are 100% poly


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I really don't think there is much you can do since you alternated the shirt (similar to cutting) its never gonna be the same.. how many?


----------



## Brianart (Sep 16, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> I really don't think there is much you can do since you alternated the shirt (similar to cutting) its never gonna be the same.. how many?


Not sure what you mean. They're regular scorch marks....just don't know if h.p. will work or not....it was only 17 shirts..


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

all the shirts?? is it above the surface.. like a smudge or is there any indention?

some google searches:

How do I Fix a Scorched Garment - How to Remove Scorch Marks from Ironing - Remove Scorch Marks from Ironing

Fabrics such as Rayon and polyester should not be ironed because they will melt. If a scorch mark is made by a cigarette the peroxide and sun method can be tried on light colors. Most of the time though, scorch marks cannot be removed from these fabrics at all

Read more: Removing Scorch Marks on Clothing | eHow.com Removing Scorch Marks on Clothing | eHow.com


most agree there is nothing you can do.. the hP solution I read was for cotton.. but keep us posted if it works


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

on the poly garment there is nothing you can do to fix the melted portion. Try applications at lower temperatures and a longer dwell time when doing heat transfers to help avoid the melt.


----------



## dmfelder (Oct 25, 2008)

I think the best advice is offered by Scuba Steve. It is absolutely possible to heat press 100% poly, but you have to be very careful. We've actually had some success using direct to garment printing on moisture wicking (dry fit) material, but we use 4 curing cycles and slightly reduced heat. 

It's not uncommon to see some scorching, but it washes out. The bigger problem is what FatKat said, "Is there an indentation?" I think he means, "Has it melted/deformed from the heat?" If it has, forget about it.

Just keep in mind, though, that it IS possible if you're careful. Who would have imagined we'd have success printing water-based DTG ink on a dry-fit garment?! Just take your time and you'll get pleasing results.

One final thought...not all poly weaves are created the same!!! You may need to try several styles/manufacturers before you find exactly what you need. We learned the hard way! LOL!

Regards!


----------



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

I have white cotton tshirt that has some minor scorch marks on them so do i just add some hydrogen peroxide in a spray bottle and spray it on the burnt areas or do i ahve to rub it in?


----------

